# When to tear down wall for bump out/addition?



## Jennifer14 (Apr 9, 2014)

Just in the very beginning of research here, obviously, but if I want to build an addition (bedroom) onto the back of my house, at what point does the back wall of the house get its siding torn off, etc., to change it into an interior wall: before the addition is built or after or somewhere in the middle?

In the same vein, if we bump out a room, at which point does that exterior wall come down?  After the addition is already built?

Thanks.


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome aboard Jennifer14

It really depends on the entire job and the siding. If you have wood siding we usually remove the siding up to where the addition will be put on, then add an inside corner board to install the new siding against.
Vinyl siding just gets removed from the entire area, then reinstalled once it is frame built.
You have to figure out how to tie in the weather barrier like Tyvek also.
These types of things are usually left to the pro's, but they are certainly DIY if you have a good working knowledge of framing and siding.

We will sometimes leave the wall up and take it out at the end. That way you can keep much of the weather out.
It really depends on your contractor and their skill level.
Hope this helps, just my opinion.


----------



## Jennifer14 (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks for such a quick & helpful response, InspectorD!


----------



## nealtw (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to the site. A lot depends on the house itself. You try to leave things tight as long as possible. Most times you can keep most inplace until you get the roof on and windows ready to put in.
If you want to selvage old siding you may want to remove it ealier but a little house wrap will keep the weather out. Most times you would just open enough to get the foundation attached and level with the old one. And depending on roof design and wall removel a beam may have to be installed sooner rather than later.


----------



## Jennifer14 (Apr 9, 2014)

Also very helpful, Nealtw.  I really appreciate it.  What a great forum


----------



## nealtw (Apr 9, 2014)

Will this be diy or contractor work?


----------



## Jennifer14 (Apr 9, 2014)

Well...I have a structural engineer friend who can help out and he knows a couple of guys who've helped with building additions before but they're not licensed contractors, then we were thinking of just hiring some other workers (like college students?) to help.  Does this sound feasible or like a disaster?  (Are you laughing hysterically?)


----------



## CallMeVilla (Apr 9, 2014)

Where you live is crucial.  If you have a lot of bad weather, this could get touchy.  If you live in Southern California, where it hardly rains, the fear factor is not as great.

The demolition and framing stage can go fast ... meaning a couple of days with a full crew who knows what they are doing.  But that is rough framing only ... If you are trying this as a DIY, you should get help at this stage.

BUT, before you can frame, you have to have the foundation ready.  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5t7We2Cfdws[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBww4RHYg48[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaL7-msIPI0[/ame]

Foundation work and framing require permit checks.  Your home insurance will invalidate your coverage if you ever have a problem with an unpermitted add-on.  So, bite the bullet and do this properly.  Same goes for new electrical ... and you're just getting started ...

LET THE ADVENTURE BEGIN!


----------



## nealtw (Apr 9, 2014)

Villa: I found the first one interesting, can I come and work in Cal. Please. All day for 4 or 5 guys to build level footing no mud no steps no steel really.


----------



## Jennifer14 (Apr 9, 2014)

Villa: I live in N. CA, drought territory.  When you say, "This could get touchy," are you referring to when the walls should come down or the idea of using a patchwork crew made up of a structural engineer and a few guys of varying and limited experience?

Great videos, thanks.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Apr 9, 2014)

Clearly, an open house in bad weather country can get "touchy."  Some parts of N. Cal get a lot of rain but all I hear down here is "drought, drought, drought."  FINE.  That means we got a lot of clear days to rock 'n roll with no worries about rain filling the trenches or ruining the framing.  Don't even have to tarp the structure !!  WOO HOO!

A simple bump out is manageable as a DIY "IF" you already have some hand's on knowledge and experience.  You might want to hire a helper (retired carpenter?) to guide you.  Remember, you will need a lot of new tools ... where are they coming from?  Precision is important ... can you measure twice and cut once?  Can you develop a reasonable project timeline and get materials and help on-site as needed to keep things moving?  Nail gun or screws?  How high is the typical outlet?  What is the proper framing for a wall, door, window and drywall corner?

OH MY ... so much to learn ... hope you have a strong marriage!


----------



## Jennifer14 (Apr 10, 2014)

Hey, how'd you get that pic of my house? 

All really good points you make, which is why we're researching and not deciding anything yet.  Overwhelming!  Marriage is strong but we don't usually argue with power tools in hand.

Leaning toward contractor.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 10, 2014)

So ask the questions like you were going to do it, so you will at least be able to talk to contractors and have some idea of what they are talking about.
The first step is to check with the city. Up here there are restrictions on little details like size of house and size of lot or distance to property lines. Location and size of septic systems if you have one. They count bedrooms as people and may require a bigger system.


----------



## Jennifer14 (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks, Neal.  That's exactly what I'll do.


----------

